# Rotary converter/VFD



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I got a buddy that needs to get some sort of a converter or VFD for his duplicator. He has 240 VAC power at his house and this is where he will be
using the lathe. He has been told many things by many people and needs to get this figured out.

What kind of a system does he need to make this thing spin. Thanks.



This is the info he gave me:

My Wood Hydraulic Copy Lathe has......
1- 5hp main motor (this motor basically runs the lathe)
1- 3hp runs the hydraulics

Main Motor is
5 hp
3 phase
220/380 volts
60 cycle
4 pole
14/8 amp

Hydraulic Motor is
3 hp
3 phase
220/380 volts
60 cycle
4 pole
8.6/5.1 amp

They both say Tung Hsing Induction Motor on plate "made in America" ha ha!
I have been told both motors are considered to be hard starting. I know very little about this machine, but I assume you would not be starting both motors at the same time?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

How many "Thanks" ya offerin'? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can have them all.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Wait...we're talkin' about all the "un-given" ones, right? :shifty:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All of them 10 per day since 2005


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Does he plan on adding any other machines in the future and how much money does he want to spend? 

He shouldn't have any problems getting a roto-phase to work http://www.arco-electric.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=2 
I think the one we have at work is rated for 7.5hp and the other for 5hp or maybe it's 5hp and 3hp but the larger one doesn't have any problems starting a 10hp motor on the planer and the two of them running together don't have a problem starting the 20hp motor on the sander. However, both combined can't start the 10hp on the compressor. 

For the really hard starting stuff, here's the way to go. http://www.phaseperfect.com/ It really shines when it comes to any CNC stuff.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds very familiar Leo. Still working on that lathe of yours. The one you have been working on for a year or better now? I am thinking you are the same person? No offense, just curious?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not for me. I have no time for a lathe.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I checked which models of roto-phases we have. The small one is a model R largest motor 7.5 hp, max system 20hp which is a standard duty. The big one is model HD-10 largest motor 10hp, max system 45hp which is a heavy duty. 

I was surprised the little one is rated for 7.5hp because it doesn't start anything over 5hp all that well. The big one will actually start the sander on it's own but it does struggle a little and it just won't start the compressor. 

If the motors are hard starting, I would think he'd want at min. a HD-7. He could always give them a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't use a rotary phase converter. Get a VFD for the main motor and get a regular starter for the pump. I am not sure what the the term "hard starting" means. But I can assure you the VFD will overcome issues of heavy loading at start.
The VFD also allows you to adjust speed. This saves you time and you will not need to rearrange belts. If you have a transmission on the lathe, just set it to the highest gear and forget it.

Below is a picture of a standard wash down VFD. This one has the controls already installed. Speed control knob also. You just connect the supply and the motor. This one has controls on the front.
They also make chassis mount versions that need to be installed in enclosures. If you already have an enclosure, you might be able to fit one right in.


----------

